# Cherry stump w/ ants



## Salt4wa (Feb 9, 2017)

A friend gave me a cherry stump he cut off in his yard before grinding it. I sealed ends and dried it about a year (had to treat to kill carpenter ants). I hacked a piece off the other day and turned a bowl. Pics show how it progressed. Had to part off what was the top of the stump (pic 4) because of checks and that part was so hard I couldn't keep tools sharp. Gave it to him when I was done. Have enough for one or 2 more bowls. Any thoughts / suggestions ?

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 9, 2017)

It's amazing how an ugly stump can turn out so awesome! The finished product is great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 9, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 9, 2017)

Nicely done Loren  Looking at the first pic I really didn't think anything that nice would come out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks good...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 9, 2017)

A'nt it amazing how things can turn out!! Looks sweet


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks great! Only suggestion is to rough it with carbide to save your tools.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 10, 2017)

Loren, Nice bowl that came out of that square cracked up chunk of wood! The only things I can think of to help you turn is 1) if possible cut corners off with bandsaw first along with any ends that show lots of cracks to keep from having to plow thru them. 2) Sharpen your tools often, if it feels like you might need to, you probably do!


----------



## Salt4wa (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks Albert. 
Usually I knock the corners off with a chain saw or reciprocating saw. Just got lazy on this one. 
Yep, I know I need to sharpen more. I use 1" wide bench top belt sander which is right next to the lathe. This is big improvement over cheap 6" bench grinder which was upstairs and out in cold garage.


----------



## Salt4wa (Feb 10, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks great! Only suggestion is to rough it with carbide to save your tools.


I have a round nose carbide cutter I bought about 3 yrs ago, from a guy in New Mexico, for acrylic pens. Worked OK for them. Tried it on wood and never could get a good cut, even rotating cutter 90 degrees. I tried sharpening cutter by spinning it and using a wet diamond stone. Didn't have any noticeable affect on wood turning. I might try a new cutter - know where I could get one?


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice job Loren! Bugholes rule.....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2017)

Salt4wa said:


> I have a round nose carbide cutter I bought about 3 yrs ago, from a guy in New Mexico, for acrylic pens. Worked OK for them. Tried it on wood and never could get a good cut, even rotating cutter 90 degrees. I tried sharpening cutter by spinning it and using a wet diamond stone. Didn't have any noticeable affect on wood turning. I might try a new cutter - know where I could get one?



I might have a round one, I'm at work but I'll check when I get home.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2017)

Salt4wa said:


> I tried sharpening cutter by spinning it and using a wet diamond stone. Didn't have any noticeable affect on wood turning. I might try a new cutter - know where I could get one?



In order to sharpen them, you have to place it flat on a diamond plate, then swirl it around. Can't sharpen the sides, only the top part...
Like this.....






Long video, skip to middle.....9:50

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Salt4wa (Feb 11, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> In order to sharpen them, you have to place it flat on a diamond plate, then swirl it around. Can't sharpen the sides, only the top part...
> Like this.....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for video . I'm going to try your way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2017)

Salt4wa said:


> Thanks for video . I'm going to try your way.



Two thoughts....
One, you may have to spend a good amount of time sharpening em if they have been ground down on the sides,
Two....or, You might have to get new ones if you've been trying to sharpen em the other way.
Can you get a good pic of the ones you sharpened? A close up....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 11, 2017)

I keep forgetting to check and see what I have in my stash, ill try and remember tomorrow.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 11, 2017)

Cool! 

Just a thought... when you're hollowing something like that with the grain running parallel to the lathe bed, you'll get less resistance cutting from center toward the outside. Traditional push cuts like you're turning a bowl are pretty tough since it's all end grain.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2017)

This is a small set I have/use. I think I got em on Amazon....


----------



## David Hill (Feb 18, 2017)

Harbor Freight has a set like that too - $10 range I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

